# Want to loose weight? Buy a corset!



## Karren (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I still can't believe I lost 11 pounds in just over 2 weeks. And a lot of it is because I bought the book "The Belly Fat Cure" that Dayna (Hoozey) told me about but I also wore a tight corset 24/7 for the last 3 weeks... And I really did'nt know how much of the weight loss was what I ate or how much I ate till today.. I did eat better according to the books guidelines but I also ate a lot less and exercised more.. Today I'm not wearing my corset and I feel like I want to eat everything in site!! When I was wearing it I have little appetite and got full fast when I did eat.. Soooo.. The way I see it.. It like an external gastric bypass... Squeezes your stomach enough you can't eat as much and you won't want to.

I'm not saying to do something like this....







But just enough restriction to curb your appatite...

Anyone ever try this?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol !! No i never tried a corset, because i want one matching me perfectly, which means tailored, and it costs a good amount of money here.

But i suppose the corset can work as a diet accessory, after all it compresses all the digestive organs so if your stomach has less space to expand, logically you eat less. Also, for that same reason you cannot drink any beverage containing bubbles, which also helps you having a flatter belly.

Lol, that picture made me think about that girl i saw on tv years ago, she dreamed of having a waist so small she could wrap her hands around it and make her fingers touch each other, and it was really sickening to watch. She had the appetite of an anorexic fish and frankly she didn't look very well either.

Plus if you constrict your body too much, you also risk breaking a few bones


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 7, 2010)

If it worked for you it may work for others. I wouldn't try it because I for 1 couldn't bare wearing that all day and 2 is it really safe?


----------



## Darla (Mar 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif appetite of an anorexic fish



this comment caught me by surprise!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2010)

Strap a couple of shoulder pads to it and you can wear it playing hockey!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 8, 2010)

lol Karren...

I agree with Mags, corsets are too expensive here.

What about willpower?

Oh wait, that wouldn't work...


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 10, 2010)

I wore the Spanx underwear, which was pretty tight on me, so I could feel it the entire time, but it didn't bug me to the point where I wanted to rip it off. The Spanx made me conscious of my stomach and I ate less because I was more aware of the fact that I was wearing a girdle... and who wants to wear a freaking girdle for the rest of their lives? Not me.


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 10, 2010)

best weight loose tips:

Never give up, even after you have failed a few times. When you fail, start over. Watch

those TV programs like “The Biggest Loser” or “Celebrity Fit Club”, because they are great

motivators.

Rewards! New clothes make awesome rewards for weight loss. Going out with friends (but not

for anything food related) is a great reward.

Weigh yourself but also take your measurements. Sometimes your scale won’t budge but your

waistline will.

Get enough sleep – that’s the first and most important step. Without sleep, it’s harder to

plan your meals, to exercise, or to consciously eat healthy.

Tell others your goals. Not only will you then have someone else also expecting you to

perform but you’ll gain a cheering section!


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Mar 10, 2010)

I LOVE my spanx !! i agree i eat a ton less with it on.. but i dunno about exercising with it on? or did i read that part wrong?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 10, 2010)

i Bought &amp; Love my Corset from Pink corset &amp; WOW Not only does it make my figure As well as posture better it curbes my appetite I LLLLLLLLLooooooooooooVVVVVEEE it lol Your supposed to wear a few hours everyday I lasted a week lol But I wear it every once in awhile still &amp; Im always asked wow did you lose wait your waist is so small lol


----------



## Karren (Mar 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol Karren...
I agree with Mags, corsets are too expensive here.

What about willpower?

Oh wait, that wouldn't work...





Mine were $50.... not the $500 good ones... and What's willpower? (coming from someone who ate a half a bag of Cadburys chocolate mini-eggs last night.... )


----------



## oxy77 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I would have a major belly ache,if I wear my jeans to tight i feel like im gonna die!!


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 15, 2010)

weight problems:

It’s because the secret to attaining a slimmer, thinner you – that stays that way, must first happen in your mind. Sure, you hope and wish for it to happen. You probably long longingly at various celebrities and people you know and wish your figure looked more like theirs. It’s only natural. But it goes deeper than that.

Most people who struggle with weight have deep-seated beliefs about themselves, about coping with life and about food that are holding them back from attaining long-lasting change. What’s more, many people have developed bad habits and compulsions that virtually guarantee they will return to a heavier weight despite how much exercise and dieting they’re engaged in.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't think some people got the point. LOL!


----------



## Karren (Mar 15, 2010)

Well my will power isn't what it should be! If I'm hungry I will eat.. And over a week without wearing a corset and I've gained 3 pounds but over the last 4 days I have not gained and am trying hard to reduce from here... Maybe a corset is a mental crutch but I am not hungry and get full quicker wearing one.. And there is no pain just a sense of tightness.. Depending on how tight you pull the laces!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 15, 2010)

Exactly Karren. Just like pills, being on a weight lost plan, etc... this is just another option people have. I'm glad it works for you ;-)


----------



## nixginy (May 30, 2010)

Agreed. A corset is very helpful in sliming the waist and improving posture. I luuurve mine ;3


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 30, 2010)

Oh I am so trying this! Monet you said "Pink corsets" what about you Karren where did you get yours? Man, I'll try anything ha ha ha ha I am so doing this!


----------



## Karren (May 30, 2010)

Like you need to loose any weight, Angela?? But pink makes you loose more weight I heard! Lol. I have a black and a white one. Both civil war era replicas... Over bust.. From Wicked Reds on ebay. She also has a website but whe charges less on ebay.. Less than $50 each.

Wicked Red's items - Get great deals on Lingerie, Corsets Corset Accessories items on eBay Stores!


----------



## Johnnie (May 30, 2010)

I forgot to post this a month ago but I wore a girdle all day (special occasion) and when I ate, I only ate maybe 1/2 of everything. I was stuffed!


----------



## Karren (May 30, 2010)

See!! Lol. I wasn't lying! Wear a girdle and a corset and you won't eat a thing.




.


----------



## Ingrid (May 30, 2010)

I have a corset at home, I will give it a try lol. But in the summer time I really don't wanna wear something so tight, it will only make me hotter and uncomfortable.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 31, 2010)

I want one thats like the picture! I mean I don't want to look like that BUT I like the style


----------



## Sarah88 (May 31, 2010)

I bought a corset a few months ago just cuz I like the look, but it definitely does help curb your appetite! I wear mine at least once a week and it's actually pretty comfy. I can see how you could lose weight if you wear it often. Mine is from Timeless-Trends. I would recommend them if you don't have the budget for a custom one (mine was $99).


----------



## CoganKnowsBest (May 31, 2010)

Apparently, if you wear one for a really long time it changes your body shape too...that's what the girl who played Anne Boleyn in The Tudors said anyway.


----------



## Vidia the Pixie (Aug 1, 2010)

Very interesting. I like the look of corsets, not sure I'd wear one though.


----------



## aenasmith (Aug 2, 2010)

You have great effort to loss the weight this much. I have two corsets, one is pink and other is yellow. Both are so pretty. I have lost my weight through my tough and best diet plan. And because of this I can wear my corset more comfortably.

-------------------------

Genius is an immense capacity for taking trouble


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm skinny but a lil thick on the hips and legs but have a pug and wanna get rid of it so jus put on a corset


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

I bought a cheap-o one for 13 dollars at Ross. It is pretty constricting and I think I wore that when I was eating at a buffet.

My Asian family was telling me to eat more, but I couldn't. I shall wear it more. And plan out my meals better.


----------



## leighlee (Oct 9, 2010)

Corsets are great just the good ones are so darn expensive!! I only have one that I bought off Ebay &amp; I really do need to get a new one. I also have a squeem that I wear &amp; love. It also helps with my posture &amp; forces me to sit up straight. When ever I'm around the house, I also wrap my stomach in plastic wrap &amp; wear one of those rubber compression waist belts that you find in Walmart. I've gone from a 29" to 27 &amp; my goal is to be a 24".


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2010)

24! Wow. I'm just trying to get to 28 from 31. I bought both mine off ebay and modified one of them to be an underbust. About $50 each. I wear mine maybe 18 hours a day, 5 days a week...


----------



## MachineofGod (Oct 11, 2010)

A trick used by bodybuilders to keep their waist as narrow as possible (making the shoulders etc look wider) is NOT to exercise their obliques ie the sides of their abs, not exactly healthy though...


----------



## leighlee (Oct 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 24! Wow. I'm just trying to get to 28 from 31. I bought both mine off ebay and modified one of them to be an underbust. About $50 each. I wear mine maybe 18 hours a day, 5 days a week...


 Wow! 18 hours a day 5 days a week! You'll get there in no time! I really need to step up my game! Maybe I will also try sleeping my mine. LOL


----------



## Karren (Oct 11, 2010)

I wear mine at night a lot.. Just picked up a nice mini-corset waist clincher that does just as good as my full corsets at Walmart for $13!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Oct 14, 2010)

I researched about corsets for waist training, I want to slim my waist down to maybe 26". I'm hesistant because I heard it can move your organs around? I dunno but I might consider if I read more positive things about it. I wouldn't want to do it for weight loss though but more to get that hourglass shape.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2010)

Well it's not to be taken lightly, it does put pressure on your organs, simply because they have less space. That's why for example you cannot drink any soda, or eat too much in quantities. If you wear your corset too tightly, you can break bones as well.


----------



## MichelleMUA (Nov 28, 2010)

I would try "corset training" but I have been working on toning up my body, &amp; corsets weaken your core muscles. I'd rather be thick but firm, than tiny &amp; soft. But it looks super cool...except when it goes extreme &amp; looks dangerousD:


----------



## Rachael M (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought a corset for the benefit of my ex, but I only ever wore it once. Now, unimpressed with my inflating belly, I thought I'd try wearing it for the day. It felt a little strange and uncomfortable at first, but it just feels tight now, and it has certainly suppressed my appetite. I think I'll try using it regularly for a little while and will post back if and when I'm able to fasten the tighter hooks. Good stuff!


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 12, 2011)

I lost 4 inches on my 'normal' waist and 8 inches on my lower stomach in a little under a month. I 'tight lace' in heavy moderation almost every day.

Orchard Corset has some really awesome deals and they have corsets that are healthy for you to wear, with full steel braces and a nice metal 'door;' on the front. If you want to lose in your ribcage and lower stomach area go for low or moderate curves - waistline itself only go for extreme curves...

*Wrapping your body in plastic is not good for you. it's bad for your skin, your health, your organs and much more. *

*Just please everyone never ever wear a corset tight right away, never try to 'tight lace' or lose weight with a corset with plastic or non-steel boning, make sure the fabric is sturdy NOT satin, and make sure it has the two metal strips in front.*

*You WILL get hurt otherwise. And you WILL only have yourself to blame.*

I've now been wearing mine at least 4 times a week since valentines day and i don't notice i'm wearing it anymore.. other than not being able to bend over easily.


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I researched about corsets for waist training, I want to slim my waist down to maybe 26". I'm hesistant because I heard it can move your organs around? I dunno but I might consider if I read more positive things about it. I wouldn't want to do it for weight loss though but more to get that hourglass shape.


If you want to start corsetting, make sure that you buy from a reputable store like orchardcorset.com. you want something with real steel boning, thick materials (not satin, etc) and your better off to start with an underbust corset. You want to make sure that you get one that also has metal plates in front, because that will be what supports your body and keeps your organs from getting damaged. Yes you can damage your organs, but as long as you're only moving down a few inches or very slowly, and you don't try to 'tight lace', there's no real movement of the organs other than slight compression.

As several people stated above you won't be able to drink as much soda, and many people say it restricts appetite, it can.. but doesn't always. Corsetting is something that if done properly can give you semi-permanent results, if you want them to stay you keep using it at least sometimes (20-30 hours a week). Until you're really used to it do NOT sleep in the corset. It's very hard on your lungs and is when the most damage is caused because of the deeper pattern of breathing.

I would highly suggest this method though if you just want to lose from your waist. It really doesn't require much else in a life change, and you can usually hide one under clothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 13, 2011)

Omg I need to try this!


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 13, 2011)

It's an awsome method. I still find myself daydreaming about some of the ones from OrchardCorset (the only place I've found that will fix any problems that happen with their corsets for free) which makes really cute and sexy ones too. You will get some double and triple takes from people at first, then you forget about it. Now I feel sort of naked without it.. (and my waist is smaller without the corset than with it because it's Thick!) If you plan on using it to really slim down you can get one that's up to 5-7 inches (instead of the typical 2-5) smaller BUT the little modesty panel in the back won't fit over to cover (the corset stretches over time with wearing it and molds to your body so for more effectiveness even without lacing really tight you can make the corset last longer and not be loose if your waist does slim down.

If you have a long torso make sure you get one for it or you'll be wearing it too high or too low all the time to fix everything. They're not really more expensive just a little more rare.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg I need to try this!


 I really noticed though I wish I got the moderate curves model because I want to slim my lower stomach more than my waist and the extreme curves model I got even when completely closed (mines about 8" smaller than my starting measurements) doesn't really do much for that area.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 13, 2011)

My mom always said I have a long torso but I don;t see it : /


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2011)

Victoria's Secrets has some pretty tight and comfortable ones for very cheap at their outlet stores! I got mine last December for $7.50.  I am pretty slim but have a major problem with fat in my lower back (right above my bum), the lovely muffin tops and underneath my belly button. I have been looking at buying one from a place called lipoexpress. I just need to brainwash myself into spending that cash lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If it worked for you it may work for others. I wouldn't try it because I for 1 couldn't bare wearing that all day and 2 is it really safe?


Wearing a properly fitted corset is safe. It does help with appetite control, Karren is right on that. When does it become unsafe? If you train with a corset to get a wasp waist that is when it becomes unsafe if you're being trained by someone who knows what they're doing. The other way it becomes unsafe is if you have a corset that is fitted too tight to begin with. Corset training is a slow and gradual thing and most women who were corset trained were trained at a young age. Unfortunately long term use of a corset to obtain the wasp waist can lead to internal problems but that's LONG TERM use. I use to wear a waist cinch, similar to a corset, after my first three pregnancies since it helped me get back into shape faster, I didn't with my last two and became fat because I was constantly eating. lol



> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I lost 4 inches on my 'normal' waist and 8 inches on my lower stomach in a little under a month. I 'tight lace' in heavy moderation almost every day.
> 
> ...


I disagree with wrapping your body in plastic. It's fine if you're doing it for a short amount of time. When I competed in beauty pageants I would wrap my waist and legs in plastic, after applying lotion, and wear it for a couple of hours, sometimes overnight (especially my dry feet). At high end spas they use to do this and then wrap the women in ace bandages then in an aluminum blanket.


----------



## agathatefora (Aug 3, 2011)

Doesn't it get itchy? I use a different brand and if I wear it over 4 hours, it gets itchy. Not sure what wrong but I make sure it has been washed before wearing one.


----------



## Missy789 (Jan 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CoganKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Apparently, if you wear one for a really long time it changes your body shape too...that's what the girl who played Anne Boleyn in The Tudors said anyway.



It does but the change is not permanent, if you take your corset off your body will eventually go back to the way it was before the corset minus the weight you've lost.


----------



## Missy789 (Jan 29, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well it's not to be taken lightly, it does put pressure on your organs, simply because they have less space. That's why for example you cannot drink any soda, or eat too much in quantities. If you wear your corset too tightly, you can break bones as well.






Though it's unlikely to break bones even with the most extreme tightlacers because of the force required to break the bones is huge. It's more likely to cause nerve damage and bruises if you put it on incorrectly and the pressure is not evened out.


----------



## Gilliane (Feb 23, 2012)

A girdle can do the same and looks after your bottom too, very important.

I wear a girdle , open bottom Playtex 18-hour , all the time. But then I trained in them since very young, 13 years of age. And I just kept it up as others left them off through the years, I was so used to it and even gotten to like it. And though a normal natural figure ( size 14 - 12 in girdle) I have always worn one from up in the morning to bed at night.
The girdle holds me up, its front panel flattens my belly, and hips and thighs smoothed out, I like and enjoy the uplift it gives to my backside too. Waist - 2 inches off .
You'll get used to it and even enjoy its suppi
ort afer a while and love what it does for you too.
Little tips are to leave it down over your backside so it will give you a lovely hug behind, pull it right up over your belly, sort of 'arch' into it , then do up your back suspenders ( garters) first.
yes, even when used to girdles like I am you'll still feel them from time to time , but only the firmness around you when you think of it , a well - fitted girdle becomes quite easy to wear all the time, and of course I absolutely love the nylons that go with them .
So, yes, girdles are fab when you're used to them , after a few months daily wear every day - depends on the person really. That's what I find. In no time at all it's true, you will forget you have it on- but know when it's off!
Go for the 18-hour Playtex, it's still available, it's the best girdle ever made, comfy , hard-wearing , pretty.

Love, Gilliane.


----------



## dolcesdoll (Jun 18, 2012)

where do i buy this corset from? i want to try it.. 
??


----------



## caocoffee (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I forgot to post this a month ago but I wore a girdle all day (special occasion) and when I ate, I only ate maybe 1/2 of everything. I was stuffed!


 hahahaha, i think i can try this


----------



## sandy1952 (Aug 26, 2012)

I could agree more I have been wearing one and have lost 15 lbs 10 more to go


----------



## alton landry (Oct 14, 2012)

I think its great that women have found a new way to making feel good about themselves.


----------



## Ashondi (Dec 26, 2012)

_*Where can I find a corset like the one in the picture?*_


----------



## rinamarie95 (Jan 7, 2013)

I would love one of these! are there still some available?


----------



## babycat (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleMUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would try "corset training" but I have been working on toning up my body, &amp; corsets weaken your core muscles. I'd rather be thick but firm, than tiny &amp; soft. But it looks super cool...except when it goes extreme &amp; looks dangerousD:


 How does a corset make your core muscles weak?

And do they really help with posture???  I really need better posture.


----------



## TheArdyss Waist (Jun 18, 2013)

*http://www.ardysslife.com/ukl/BodyReshapers-Women.aspx?ID=lucymaynard*

*Please take a look at my site for all your shapewear needs!  All our garments our medically graded. They are made from power net material, breathable and very comfortable. *


----------



## hardystella (Jun 21, 2013)

We can loose weight by following some simple steps like regular eating that only healthy, doing exercise regularly, drinking lots of water. These are the simple steps by following this also we can balance our body.


----------

